# Signature - Benefit or Not?



## Rich Parsons (Oct 8, 2004)

Do the users of Martial Talk find my signature a benefit with the links to rules and guidelines and such?

Please select all the answers that match.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 8, 2004)

It keeps people honest, cuts down on the BS & keyboard warriors... 


See e-Budo or Budoseek.net for references....


----------



## SMP (Oct 8, 2004)

I like it -havent used it but like to see it there incase I do


----------



## Kunoichi (Oct 8, 2004)

I NOW think that its useful (now that I know what it is), but before this thread I never realised that the pictures are links. 

I tend to be a little slow sometimes though... :idunno:


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 8, 2004)

hey i think it's cool.  sorta like one-stop shopping for rules, pretty neato :ultracool .  i've used your links twice already :asian:


----------



## Brother John (Oct 9, 2004)

I like the music quotes best Rich.

Your Brother
John


----------



## still learning (Nov 20, 2004)

Hello, The more the real a person is..the more real it is to believe!.....for real!...aloha


----------

